# When did you get period back after stopping breastfeeding?



## twinkleNJM (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi Ladies

I am keen to know when people got their period back after completely stopping breastfeeding if you didnt get it back before. My little boy is 6 months old and I stopped feeding almost 6 weeks ago. I want to get my cycles back on track to try for baby no 2 but I am scared its going to take months because I have a history of PCOS and irregular cycles. I have been having spells of ewcm and cramps but today I feel fine and therefore dont think its going to start anytime soon. 

In an ideal world we would conceive straight away but considering it took us 4 years and the second attempt at IVF to have ds I know we may have to have IVF again and we want to give it a year of trying naturally before we make the decision to go down that route.  

Would love to hear other peoples experiences

xx


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

I stopped breastfeeding about 2 weeks ago and have started my period already.  Its very very light but def got the stomach cramps etc to go with it.  I did have a period or two while breastfeeding.


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey 

It took about a year for my period to return. I continued to breastfeed for another year and had a period every month during that time xxx


----------



## tigershaz (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello,
I stopped breastfeeding my son at 9months and it took 9 weeks for my period to return, and a good few cycles before things were in a regular cycle again.

Tigershaz x


----------



## Rachel15 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi

I got mine back the day before T's first birthday!  Was regular after about a couple of months.  I still breastfed T until her was over 21 months old.

xx


----------



## luaparaz (May 5, 2010)

Mine came back with  avengance when he was 6months old and was still breast feeding majority of time, and still had very heavy milk production. Everyone's different. If concerned then best to visit doctors for advice. Hope all works out for you.


----------



## carrie lou (May 16, 2006)

Mine came back at 20 months!!! A few weeks after I stopped feeding him at night. I continued to feed him in the day for another 5 months or so before weaning completely. Mine went straight back to regular as clockwork. If you are concerned, and it doesn't come back soonish, why don't you see your doctor, they can do a blood test to check your hormone levels. Good luck


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Mine came back while i was still bf twins at about 10 months. It was quite irregular for the first few months but for the last few months , despite me still bf, is regular as clockwork.

X x


----------



## twinkleNJM (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi Everyone

Thanks for your replies. I got impatient and 8 weeks after completely stopping bf I went to see my acupuncturist and she made me come on the next day. Since then I have have had another 31 day cycle xx


----------

